# Silver Sensor



## bsr2002 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey, does anybody use thier SS as an outside ant? I know it's for indoors, just curious and if so what kinds of results are you having?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Can't imagine it would hold up very long


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

If you live near any salt-water body (like most of us do here in NJ with 127 miles of coastline!) it'll rust up within a week and performance will deteriorate VERY fast.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Mine is inside since I have to rotate it all the time (I'm surrounded by transmitters  )

Best bet if all the stations are in the same direction is to put it up in the attic (but not if you have aluminum clad insulation).


----------

